# Trashcan



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Where does one put a trash can in the 21RS?
The one that is under the sink couldn't hold a paperplate.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use a collaspable trash can and kept it outside, Now we keep it in our Add-A-Room

Don


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We keep one outside also. Use the inside one for small stuff.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I looked at the floorplan on Keystones site and it looks like you have the same amout of wall space I have, just as you exist the door.

We got this trashcan at Lowes and as you can see, it fits perfect.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I looked at the floorplan on Keystones site and it looks like you have the same about of wall space I have, just as you exist the door.
> 
> We got this trashcan at Lowes and as you can see, it fit perfect.
> 
> ...


LOVE IT
That's the kind of detailed information that I need.
I'm out first thing in the morning off to Lowes I go.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I gave up on putting a med/lg trash can inside the camper. We do use a collapsible one outside. Inside on my bottom pantry cabinet door (28RSDS) I secured a small white hook/hardware to the top of this cabinet door in the middle. It reminds me of a double side hook you use to wind a cord up on, maybe a mini blind cord. Sorry I don't know the proper name. I turned this hardware horizontal (not vertical). It blends in and I just hang a grocery bag on it. Once it's full, it goes out side or to the main trash bin.

In the bathroom I hang a mini grocery bag on the hamper door knob for same purpose. Kroger started having mini white plastic bags for when you purchase small single items, I just save them.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ours holds plenty of trash......Paper plates, bacon sleeves, cans bottles. You just can't lay it on top as my wife does sometimes.

We also use two bags outside. One for cans and the other for misc junk. I do not cook inside, so most of the trash ends up there any way.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I looked at the floorplan on Keystones site and it looks like you have the same amout of wall space I have, just as you exist the door.
> 
> We got this trashcan at Lowes and as you can see, it fits perfect.
> 
> ...


 Just to let you know, they started putting the fire extinguisher right there now, so the trash can doesn't fit as nice, it sticks out too far.
Martha


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The 21 and 26 RS door entry way is not as wide as the 25 and 28 models. Look at our floor plan below (which has the same entryway width as the 21 RS:










We originally put the tall skinny trashcan like Oregon Camper suggests right at the entry. Worked OK, but you will still need to walk around it as you move in and out of the camper (and it is the first thing you see when entering the camper!). So we put ours in the bunkroom in front of the wardrobe where we keep the laundry basket. It fits without blocking entry into the bunkroom and is "out of site". Since we need to get into the cabinet to dispose of laundry only twice per day, the trashcan there works best for us.

I see your dilema with the 21 RS (no bunkroom exists). Like Oregon Camper suggests, try the doorway with a tall skinny can. You'll need to walk around it some since the doorway is not that wide, but another alternative may not be any better.

Randy


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Hey that's the same trash can we have!----And there's where we put it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Hey that's the same trash can we have!----And there's where we put it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the same one, same location









thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> kmcfetters said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that's the same trash can we have!----And there's where we put it.
> ...


I feel like were a "mini cult" within in the larger Outbackers.com cult.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kywoman said:


> Where does one put a trash can in the 21RS?
> The one that is under the sink couldn't hold a paperplate.
> [snapback]80315[/snapback]​




HI!
Don't know that this one will hold much more, but it is, at least, out of site and mountable. It's called a "Vanity Rack and Sack", and the bags are just one gallon!
To be honest, I use Walmart bags (great way to recycle) and tie them around the stove handle! That way, trash doesn't pile up, etc. I've thought of using the area under the bathroom sink that has the "laundry bag", removing it and putting in 13 gallon trash bags. With just me and two sons, at the most, it's not too bad with the Walmart bags. Just tie 'em up and toss 'em!! Free, too!! LOL
Darlene action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Same can, same place but got it at Fred Myers. It is a Rubber maid can so should be able to get it anywhere that has a good selection of Rubber maid.

A Kool aid toast to all the can sub cultist.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the 28 RSDS and I bought a white, foot operated can that I place in either of the two spots. It fits perfectly - but I don't suppose that will work for the 21.







Is there enough room under the fridge in that little corner there?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good question, we struggled a lil to find the right placement of ours.
We have two in our 21RS:
One just inside the door to the left and under the flipup counter extension that we leave up all the time. It's tall and works great. 
One is on the wall that sticks our next to the front of the fridge. Small one that I measured to fit exactly. Very small, but VERY handy for small stuff in that area. I took the one inside the door off. I used the fasteners there to mount it to that wall so it doesnt slide around. Works great. wife thought crazy at first, but said after a week or so she loved it.








Mark


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Trash!? Inside of the camper!?

I can see I have a lot to learn yet. We have not received our OB yet, but when camping with our popup we keep our trash in a collapsible trash can outside of the camper. Inside we just use a small bathroom sized container, lined with a plastic grocery bag, that gets removed to the great outdoors as soon as it gets _anything_ nasty (i.e. food waste) in it.

IMHO, it keeps the camper smelling a lot fresher. I anticipate continuing this practice after the OB arrives.

When using a trash can as small as this, you would be surprised at how many places you can stash it and still keep it out of the way.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

beancounter said:


> Trash!? Inside of the camper!? [snapback]81624[/snapback]​


Oh yes...the less you have to go in and out, especially on cold mornings, is one argument for an inside trashcan. Plus convenience.

Randy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

beancounter said:


> Trash!? Inside of the camper!?
> 
> I can see I have a lot to learn yet.
> [snapback]81624[/snapback]​


Your life has just begun.








Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We do it the same way as mom30075. Plastic grocery bag inside a cabinet and larger one outside.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I can see a lot of people don't camp in bear country. Aint no way we can keep trash outside of the camper unless the bag is tied up and in the back of the truck under the tonneau.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I can see a lot of people don't camp in bear country. Aint no way we can keep trash outside of the camper unless the bag is tied up and in the back of the truck under the tonneau.
> [snapback]81696[/snapback]​


I am with you. I never keep garbage outside, I like seeing bears but not on my campsite. Raccoons are cute but they sure make make a mess.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't had a problem yet with the trash can outside
But its inside the Add a room behind the entry door

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

23 responces on a garbage can







We can talk about anything


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 23 responces on a garbage canÂ We can talk about anything


John,

My sentiments exactly. Don't you just love this site?

I look forward to getting home every day and just jumping on when I can just to see who's there and what the hot topic is for the day. BTW, boxers or briefs?

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > 23 responces on a garbage canÂ We can talk about anything
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


Briefs. Disposables that I throw in the garbage can.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I can see a lot of people don't camp in bear country. Aint no way we can keep trash outside of the camper unless the bag is tied up and in the back of the truck under the tonneau.
> [snapback]81696[/snapback]​


Bearâ€¦.Raccoonâ€¦.Deerâ€¦.Squirrelsâ€¦.Birdsâ€¦.Snakesâ€¦.Chipmunks

Why can't those darn animals just leave us alone? I mean it's not like we've invading their home or something..


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> 23 responces on a garbage can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey are you still counting we are up to 27.
People love to talk TRASH!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

One Mans trash is another mans treasure









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > 23 responces on a garbage canÂ We can talk about anything
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


It all "Depends"


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We use a small flip top can, probably about 5 gallons.

We just set it against the cabinets pretty much in front of the oven.

When that gets full, we send the kids with it to the dumpster.
















Steve

Upon edit- NO WE DO NOT SEND THE KIDS AND THE TRASH TO THE DUMPSTER. THEY CARRY THE BAG OF TRASH TO THE DUMPSTER.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I looked at the floorplan on Keystones site and it looks like you have the same amout of wall space I have, just as you exist the door.
> 
> We got this trashcan at Lowes and as you can see, it fits perfect.
> 
> ...


It won't fit in a 21 or a 23rs. I have had both and still own the 23rs. We use a samll trash can --the size that holds plastic shopping bags--and place it at the drawersat right of the sink. Hope this helps Mike


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We tie a garbage bag to the outside handle of the queen slide out. (Keeps it off the ground) Then make sure it goes to the dumpster before going to bed. 
On the pic for the inside trash can, is the same place we put the dog dish.


----------

